# (IR) Where did all the 3rd IR threads go to?



## The Forsaken One (Sep 30, 2002)

*Where did all the 3rd IR threads go to?*

I wanna readem all over  So curious if they actually got lost or they are backupped somewhere. If they are lost I think I'll just go mad.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 30, 2002)

They're still here. 

At the bottom of the forum view, you'll see a line that starts with soming like "Showing threads 1 to 40 of 66 ..." including three dropdown menues. You'll want to change the last one from "Last 30/60 days" to "The Beginning".

Also, Bugbear's Lair has the threads archieved, but you'd have to download and unzip them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 1, 2002)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/foru...stpost&sortorder=asc&daysprune=1000&x=14&y=13


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks cream! That definately made my day!


----------



## Darkness (Oct 2, 2002)

You can also sort the threads by thread starter instead of last posting time.

Like _so_:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/foru...ortfield=postusername&perpage=40&pagenumber=2


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 2, 2002)

Also you can do them by title like, but you are more likely to skip any started without the (IR) beginning. It is interesting to re-read them, but I can't quite read more than 1 and 1/2 threads before my eyes start to hurt.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 2, 2002)

lol last night read the whole first IR, second IR and the 3rd IR up to the 3rd Turn =]


----------



## Darkness (Oct 3, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Also you can do them by title like, but you are more likely to skip any started without the (IR) beginning. It is interesting to re-read them, but I can't quite read more than 1 and 1/2 threads before my eyes start to hurt. *



Yeah... But, as you pointed out, it's not too accurate, LOL.
A pity, that... 

(Note to everybody who plans on starting things that require several threads: Clearly mark the threads at the beginning of the title - or at least post a list of links to all threads in the last post of the last thread, and then get the thread closed.)


----------



## Darkness (Oct 3, 2002)

BTW, guys, I think you might have both the time and the inclination to do this, so...

Could you search for all IR threads that aren't marked as (IR) as the very first thing in their title, and post links to them here?

'cause if you do that, I'll edit the titles accordingly so that they can be found more easily in the future. 

(edit - Oh, yes, and please e-mail me when you have them. )


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2002)

Change to (IR)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=3061
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=4414
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=6167
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=8168
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=8368
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=8883
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=8620
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=9069
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=9376
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=8996
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=12214
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=12543
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=13363
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=16594
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=12598
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=16242
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=17411
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=17517
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=17585
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=17952
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=18135
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=20386
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=19275
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=24111
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=25547
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=19739
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=20949
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=26267
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=24128
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=25735



> From Creamsteak,
> I have listed every IR thread that did not begin with the signature (IR). There are some that read (IR, OOC) which should be changed to (IR)(OOC). I included all IC and OOC from the 3rd IR, and the Rokugan IR. I did not include the IR aftermath.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 5, 2002)

Thank you, creamsteak! 

Heh. Ok - all done now! 

Apart from the Rokugan IR threads, that is; I think that they should get a different sign than (IR).
Thoughts?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Thank you, creamsteak!
> 
> Heh. Ok - all done now!
> 
> ...




Well the obvious choices are IRR or RIR. Industrial Revolution of Rokugan, or Rokugan Industrial Revolution.

I don't have an opinion, it is just flat out names, so does anyone have an opinion? Maybe (IRR) has a slight advantage since it puts it right after (IR).


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2002)

If you really want to clean house, I think I can point out the "delete me" threads, and threads that should get bound together.

Delete (A Delete me thread)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=7732

merge
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=9376
with
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=7679&goto=lastpost
(Anabster did an after 200 posts reply to Melkor, but since 200 and 202 really isnt' going to kill anyone, I think they should be merged.)

Delete
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=10760

Delete (A "delete me" thread)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=11355

Merge
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=12214
to
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=12191&goto=lastpost
(Anabster wanted to make a comment to the Taraakians, and I think he wanted it to be more noticable than usual, but since it is IC IR information, and it was during the second threads period, they should be merged for completeness)

Move
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=13116
(TFO posted that to the wrong forum, for sure. IC? That is either general discussion or something sci-fi or something related. It definitely has nothing to do with IC)

Did I remember to add this one to the things to add (IR) to? It is IR related.
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=13742

Delete
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=14947

Move
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=12906
to meta

Delete
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=18325

Delete
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=23383

Delete (I started, but it no-longer has purpose)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=24893

Delete
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=25273

Another, is this (IR) material?
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=25547

Yeah, I know, I put way too much thought into this, but then again I want a very sparkly IC forum. There are some 0 post threads that are apparently games that never got started, but I kept them out of this post, and I ask you: whats your opinion on such threads?


----------



## Darkness (Oct 6, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *If you really want to clean house, I think I can point out the "delete me" threads, and threads that should get bound together.*



That wasn't part of my initial plan, but since you put up the links to all those threads so nicely, I took care of it. 


> *Yeah, I know, I put way too much thought into this, but then again I want a very sparkly IC forum.*



I can relate to that; I'm a very orderly person IRL. 


> *There are some 0 post threads that are apparently games that never got started, but I kept them out of this post, and I ask you: whats your opinion on such threads? *



Hmm... I guess I don't particularly care about them either way - but if they are older than 2 months, they can be safely eliminated, I'd say.
(And by sorting by "number of replies," they are easy to find, of course. )

PS - I've also marked the Rokugan threads that you linked to above as (IRR). If there are any others, just let me know.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 6, 2002)

I like u both


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 6, 2002)

You might also want to check out:

http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html

Forsaken One, Darkness, and creamsteak: It was fun being in the IR with all of you.  I hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Oct 6, 2002)

Great! (exept for the hangover   )


----------



## Darkness (Oct 6, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *I like u both  *







			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Forsaken One, Darkness, and creamsteak: It was fun being in the IR with all of you.  I hope all of you are doing well. *



I'm doing better than normally - but there's still much room for improvement... 
Heh. Thanks for asking - and I hope that you are well, William?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm doing pretty good myself, but I'm unusually busy and agrivated with the universe as a whole. Maybe one of these days I'll be able to add an extra four hours to every day for myself so I can actually get things done. That and gaining divine rank 1 so I can have the domains food sleep and video games...


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 14, 2002)

Hi, Darkness:

I am doing well. Busy with night classes, which cuts into my time on the boards.  I will send you an e-mail soon.

Room for improvement? Don't worry, I think we all have room for improvement.


----------

